# My Venison Bacon



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

I got my venison bacon out of the smoker yesterday and put it into the fridg overnight.  This morning I sliced some for breakfast.  It was real good.  This seasoning came from Mid-Western Research.  First pic is out of the smoker, 2nd is sliced, 3rd is in the frying pan.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm  ...  That bacon looks good  ...  especially in that "cast iron" fryin' pan.  Bacon is on my list  ...  real close to the top.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Man goat, that looks good!! I'm going to have to try some.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 30, 2007)

Great looking bacon. Would you share the recipe?


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 30, 2007)

What Is The Recipe For Deer  Bacon  ?


----------



## mossymo (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a link to where venison bacon was originally talked about - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5255


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

I purchased the seasoning here:  http://www.midwesternresearch.com/IW...TI_ITEM_SUBMIT

6 lbs venison
4 lbs pork butt
1 pkg seasoning
2 Cups ice water

Grind meat one time using a 1/8 plate
Mix well for 10 or so minutes, this meat paste will be very sticky
Line 2" dish, foil pan, etc., with Saran Wrap and divide/spread/pack meat paste evenly
Cover with Saran wrap and refrigerate overnight

Turn pan upside down on smokehouse racks and pull off plastic wrap
Set the smoker at 130* for one hour with the damper open
Turn up to 150* and smoke 3 hours with your desired wood, damper 1/2 open
Then set temp at 180* w/no smoke and damper closed until the internal temp of the meat is 155* (NOTE 1)
Place in the fridg overnight.  Slice, vac seal and freeze (NOTE 2)

NOTE 1:
One pan of meat took about 1 hour longer to reach temp than the other, so be sure when you pull
NOTE 2:
I had my slicer set on #8


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 30, 2007)

Goat that bacon looks awesome , I have got to try this


----------



## mossymo (Nov 30, 2007)

goat
The bacon looks great, glad it finally worked out for you, your persistance paid off !!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 30, 2007)

Lokks good Goat. Nice job. Keep it up. Love deer but I do not hunt but think I may try again in the future?????????????


----------



## mj-air23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good looking venison bacon Goat! I will be making mine soon as I was informed today my seasoning form Curley's Kitchen is on the way. Good Job! The bacon is also good cold as well as fried...


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 30, 2007)

daryle


good looking bacon glad it turned out for ya i will try it again and see if i cant correct my mistakes you take care 
huey


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks good hon! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Mid West is a good company I've dealt with them several times. Was it salty? I always find those pre-mixes salty.


----------



## goat (Dec 1, 2007)

I am a salt freak and have the blood pressure to prove it, but salt was not the flavor that hit me.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Goat, that looks "E to the T", those pics do some justice.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Goat.... that looks great.... i want some....

Smokeys my pet.... you over here all the time....i hunt...  all ya gotta do is ask for some meat and you will receive....


----------

